# Tripod help????



## wgp1987 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey my friendly informational fantastic fellow photography asociates! Excuse my improper english for one more question at least untill i get my tax return ( :lmao: )  ....... Sooooooo now that i am getting my flash the only thing i need now is a GOOD tripod. I spoke to a few people at BH and they recomended the slik 700dx pro ($139.99) witch is the legs and head. This tripod seems to have the best support for the $ ..... not that i have done much research (due to destroying too many newbs on COD late every night lol). Everyone here is always helpful in the department of research so if your not too busy maybe you can help me out! You can see my equipment below, as you see i do not own a lens bigger than the 24-105 and the only lens of a larger size that i may invest in is the 70-200 f4 which may not be for a while. I really wouldnt want to spend more than $150 for a leg/head combo so what do you think?


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2010)

Giotto's MT9300 series.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> Giotto's MT9300 series.



that is more than i am looking to spend


----------



## icassell (Jan 5, 2010)

Do a search and you will see that there are many tripod threads here on TPF.


My strong recommendation is to get a used pod and head.  Unlike the sensitive electronics and optics of cameras and lenses, there really isn't all that much to go wrong with a tripod.  I got my pod and head on e-bay for about 50% of what they would have cost me new.  The pod looks a little beat-up, but works fine and the head is in immaculate condition.  Don't underspend on your tripod.  It doesn't do you much good to have an excellent camera and lens if it isn't held motionless by your tripod.  

This article may be of interest:

Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan


----------



## r9jackson (Jan 6, 2010)

I did a short mini-review on my blog Random Thoughts of a Photographer: All About Tripods-Well maybe not all

As mentioned in the article I ended up buying the Rockfish from Best Buy for under $120 on sale.  I recently used the tripod for shooting some full moon shots and was even more impressed by its performance in the field.  I suddenly realized that I had the tripod set up at approximately head level and I didn't have to extend off the base making a very steady platform for my camera with a heavy 75-300mm lens shooting long shutter speeds and auto bracketing.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 6, 2010)

ugh  ..... the hardest thing is that i don't have the money to be spending on the equipment. i have a $75 bh gift card and a $25 amex gift card so everything else would be out of pocket which i don't have! i liked the way the silk looked and i know they have good quality, there is just too many options and no clear choice. great articles and thank you for posting them, but they state what i already know ... **** costs mad $$$$$


----------



## Dao (Jan 6, 2010)

Can you save $3 a day and put it in the piggy bank?  A month later, you have $90.  Just a thought.


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2010)

wgp1987 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Giotto's MT9300 series.
> ...


I would suggest you don't know where to shop.


----------



## Insp Gadget (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting thread. I too am interested in a new tripod. I currently have a Manfrotto 055 I think is the model with a sturdy head. It's about 20 years old or older. It has served me very well over that time but sadly the old girl is slowly dying. The bubble levels have been broken years ago, one tube is bent, making it hard to collapse the tripod and the head wobbles where it connects to the center post. I shoot mostly weddings, with my wife shooting close up and me in the balcony with a longer lens. I like the Manfrotto for it's weight and sturdyness, but is there something better now? I would like some kind of head that would allow me to quickly move to grab a shot but still hold the camera steady. Any recommendations??


----------



## Insp Gadget (Jan 8, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## davebmck (Jan 8, 2010)

I would recommend the Manfrotto 055XPRO.  I had this tripod until recently updating to a Gitzo.  It is very sturdy and will last you a lifetime.  I upgraded to the Gitzo for the weight and damping characteristics of the graphite.

My daughter now has my Manfrotto and she uses it for portraiture and studio work.  Get a good ballhead like the 488RC and you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2010)

icassell said:


> Do a search and you will see that there are many tripod threads here on TPF.



Hell, there's 5 of them on the new posts page right now, lol.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2010)

Insp Gadget said:


> BUMP


Very tacky.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the insight .... but i lucked out! I told my mom i was going to spend 300 on a tripod and she informed me that she had one already. I automaticlly imagined a cheap tripod she probably got sketched on when she baught a camcorder but when she said it was huge i realized it use to hold her bada$$ general electric vhs camcorder/bazooka. This thing is huge and states that it can hold up to 20 lbs and i believe it! It is a vivitar v3000 video tripod. Only problem is it was missing a bolt that i just picked up from home depot on my break. Cant wait to go home and mount my camera for some low light shots! Ill post pics of the tripod later.


----------



## Dao (Jan 8, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like the basic Tiltall for 35mm-sized cameras. You can pick one up for about 100 bucks. Calumet still sells them and they're always on ebay too. You might want to read my piece about tripods here.

Andrew
The Discerning Photographer


----------

